# Postage charges 1 cd



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I have told an FF buddy I will send a cd to her.  I will prob send in a small jiffy bag.

I am kinda stuck in the house now and cant get out to get it weighed at the po...(have some stamps though).  Can anyone tell me how many its best to use....?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ooh not sure hun - have you had a look at the royal mail website 

~Dizzi~


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

I reckon 4 1st class will deffo cover it then!


----------

